# Not sure if this the right place to ask



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

but, I need to add some more gravel to 1 of my tanks, so I was wondering if I could just slowly pour it in or do I have to remove all the creatures? Only 2 that I don't no about removing is the 2 ghost shrimps. I can find them all the time but they are so quick! lol


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Rinse the gravel first (with your water about to change) and slowly pour into your tank, no need to take anything out.


----------



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for replying so quickly but I ended up taking everything out and cleaning the decorations and filters I have 2 in that tank, 1is going in the third 10gl as soon as I can find a place to put it! lol Cindy


----------

